# Neue Moderatoren



## ZAM (14. März 2011)

Ihr habt ja schon im Aufräum-Auftakt-Thread fleißig Vorschläge gebracht, das ganze möchte ich aber separat behandeln, um den Überblick nicht zu verlieren. 

Könnt Ihr Euer Feedback bitte nochmal zu den einzelnen Kandidaten geben? *Bei weiteren Vorschlägen, gerne her damit.*
*
*
*Kandidaten:*
Ogil
Ohrensammler

*Auf der Kippe*
Dracun
Deanne

*Meine Meinung*
_[url="http://bcp.buffed.de/users/edit/377120"]Ogil[/url]_
Habe ich zu wenig im Forum erlebt, um ihn da abzuschätze. Im Chat war er gern mal etwas zu subjektiv, ich kann mich aber auch täuschen.

_Ohrensammler_
Ging mir in der "Verhalten im Forum"-Diskussion kurzzeitig gegen den Strich, könnte aber ein Firun-Kandidat sein (Erst meckern, dann feststellen wies läuft *g* und spitze integrieren).

_Dracun_
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie viel Zeit der gute Familienvater hat. Er ist echt ein super netter Typ, auch schon RL kennengelernt, der aber auch mal austicken kann - sich hinterher aber bewusst ist, was er da getan hat.

_Deanne_
Wie schauts mit Objektivität und der Fähigkeit zur Moderation aus?

Btw. hatte sich _Frank-414_ mal angeboten. Hat zwar viel Zeit, aber ich sehe keine Moderatoren, die im Forum überhaupt nicht aktiv sind (das weiß er auch schon). Vielleicht habt ihr ja Gegenargumente.

*Noch ein Vorschlag aus dem Technik-Forum:*
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Kyragan_
[/font]Immer hilfsbereit, schreibt umfangreiche Threads, sollte mit der Verwaltung des Review-Forums eh grad Erfahrung sammeln.


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. März 2011)

Mir fällt momentan durch den Erdbeben-Thread im Gott&DieWelt Forum Sh1k4ri öfters auf. Positiv, natürlich. Falls da niemand einen großen Einwand zu bringen hat, würde ich ihn vorschlagen.


----------



## Dini (14. März 2011)

Ogil und Dracun: Kann ich schwer einschätzen, ein Indiz das sie mir weder besonders negativ noch positv aufgefallen sind.
Wenn Dracun Familienvater ist, dann wird ihn das natürlich in gewisser Weise einschränken, da fehlt wohl eine Rückmeldung von ihm selber ob er es zeitlich hinbekommt.
Sie sind durch den IRC aber am "Nabel" des Geschehens. Das war immer ein Aspekt der mir gefiel.

Ohrensammler könnte wirklich ein "Firun-Kandidat" sein. (Hihi, witzige Bezeichnung)
Andererseits mag ich seine Schreibweise. Ich glaube ich würde das gerne sehen wie er sich als Moderator macht.

Bei Deanne *seufz*
Da gibt es von mir ein klares Nein.
Sie mag lieb und nett sein und Forenaktiv, ich würd ein weiteres Mädel im Moderatorenteam begrüßen, aaaaaaaber:
Mich stört der Punkt welcher Art ihre Modeljobs sind.
Fehlt nur das sie mit irgendwem aneckt und Bilder von ihr im Forum erscheinen, die nicht jugendfrei sind. 
Nachher heißt es nicht, das Tikume wohl einen netten Arsch hat, der den guten Zam erfreut, sondern das Deanne eine hübsche Vagina hat... (wie kürzlich im Umgangsthread) 

Der andere Vorschlag von Zam, sowie Ahras sagen mir nichts, aber ich schau sie mir mal an =)


----------



## Haxxler (14. März 2011)

Ogil
Sollte man versuchen. Er ist jetzt nicht der Ober-Foren-Poster, aber ich war das auch nie. Im IRC ist er immer nett und scheint auch Ahnung zu haben. Wobei man sagen muss, dass auch die Mods genügend Müll im IRC labern und sich trotzdem zusammenreissen, wenn es ans Moderieren geht ^^

Ohrensammler
Ist mir leider zu oft negativ aufgefallen. Kenn ihn jetzt nicht persönlich und verfolge nicht jeden Beitrag von ihm, aber das was ich bisher mitbekommen habe war nicht wirklich berauschend.

Dracun
Auf jeden Fall ein netter Kerl. Aber ich denke andere kennen ihn da besser als ich. Die Frage ist nur ob er auch so nett bleibt, wenn zum Beispiel jemand gegen seinen Sohn wettert, den er ja doch teilweise sehr penetrant hier präsentiert hat im Forum oder auf myBuffed. Nicht unbedingt negativ gemeint jetzt, aber naja... Natürlich kommt noch die Freizeit dazu.

Deanne
Hat natürlich bei manchen Leuten einen komischen Ruf, wobei mir völlig Wurst ist was ein Mod in seinem Privatleben treibt. Ob sie sich nun nackt ablichten lässt oder Zam rosa Unterwäsche... Ok Kopfkino, lassen wir das. Ihr versteht denke ich was ich meine. Hat auf mich in Gesprächen und im Forum einfach einen netten und intelligenten Eindruck gemacht. Lässt sich anscheinend auch nicht leicht provozieren und bleibt immer sachlich und ruhig. Klar kann dann der Fall eintreten, dass irgendjemand Bilder von ihr ins Forum stellt um sie bloß zu stellen, allerdings würde man dann sehen ob sie wirklich das Zeug zum Moderator hat oder austickt.

Frank-414
Käme für mich persönlich jetzt überhaupt nicht in Frage, da er wie schon gesagt überhaupt nicht aktiv im Forum ist.


*Fazit
Ogil sollte auf jeden Fall mal eine Chance bekommen. Ohrensammler und Frank würden ein klares Nein kriegen und Dracun und Deanne? Hm, man könnte mal anfragen ob Interesse besteht und dann schauen wie sie sich so halten.

*
/edit: Zu Kyragan und Sh1k4ri kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich die noch nie gesehen habe, aber ich schau sie mir mal an.*
*


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. März 2011)

Zu Kyragan: Würde ich von abraten. Nicht, weil ich ihn für unfähig halte. Wahrscheinlich würde er seinen Job sogar gut meistern.
Ich sehe bei solchen Usern, die relativ viel Tippern um ein Forum qualitativ zu halten immer die Gefahr, dass sie durch den Moderatoren-Job eher abgeschreckt werden.

Zutrauen würde ich es ihm dennoch, scheint auch ein eher reiferes Kaliber zu sein.


----------



## Firun (14. März 2011)

*Dracun:* Sollte man mal probieren wenn er denn auch Zeit hat b.z.w möchte.

*Ogil : *sollte man mal probieren.

*Ohrensammler:* der gute ohrensammler scheint im ersten Moment ein Firun zu sei , aber ich sage euch das er keiner ist und mir persönlich zu oft mal die grosse Klappe und Rechthaberei markiert.

*Deanne:* klares Nö , auch wenn haxxler sagt es ist völlig egal wer was in seiner Freizeit macht, ich sage bei sowas ist es das eben nicht.
Ich schliesse mich da gerne Dini an.  Was passiert wenn sie mit jemanden aneckt und der postet ihre "u"schi Bilder hier ins Forum ?
Erstens ist sie dann persönlich gebrannt-markt und auch vielleicht der Ruf von Buffed weil es heissen könnte die haben da jemanden der seine "u"schi in die Kamera streckt. Im großen und ganzen geht es mir aber eher um das wohl ergehen von ihr als Person, weil so ein Vorfall wäre für niemanden witzig .

*Frank414*.... u know.

*Kyragan:* kenne ich gar nicht  von daher kein Kommentar ^^


----------



## Maladin (14. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Kandidaten:*
> Ogil
> Ohrensammler
> 
> ...



Ogil scheint Verstand zu haben und Ohrensammler kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Er hat aber immer fleissig reportet.

Die Kippelkandidaten sind einfach zu kindisch. Zum Glück haben sich nicht beide nackt fotografieren lassen.

my two pence


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2011)

Weitere, mögliche Kandidaten gibts echt nicht? >


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ogil


Ogil erscheint mir in meinen Augen ein guter Moderator zu sein. Also meine Stimme hat er. 




ZAM schrieb:


> Ohrensammler



Da wäre ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher. Wie gesagt, er weiß dass er rethorisch begabt ist und lässt das auch gerne mal durchschimmern. Das könnten weniger eloquente User durchaus mal mit Hochnäsigkeit verwechseln. Also bei ihm bin ich eher nicht dafür.



ZAM schrieb:


> Dracun
> Deanne


Dracun ist in Ordnung. Er hat das Herz offensichtlich auf dem rechten Fleck und ein gutes Gerechtigkeitsempfinden, so dass er bestimmt nicht einseitig entscheiden würde, wenn es irgendetwas zu entscheiden gäbe.
Der Vater-Faktor, nun, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Er wird sicher nicht 24/7 im Forum zugegen sein, aber inwieweit ihn das vom anständigen moderieren abhält, keine Ahnung.

Deanne ist für mich relativ nichtssagend. Ich müßte lügen, wenn ich da jetzt eine halbwegs verlässliche Einschätzung abgeben müsste.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. März 2011)

Ogil: Dafür. 


Ohrensammler: Hätte ihn auch eher für nen zweiten Firun gehalten. Da aber der erste Firun das abstreitet wird das problematisch... eine andere Frage ist, ob er das Angebot überhaupt annehmen würde, da er dadurch doch recht viel Unabhängigkeit verliert.


Dracun: Sofern er brav bleibt. Ist halt komisch dass einer der schon gesperrt war nun n Mod ist. 


Deanne: Eigentlich ja, aber diese verdammten Bilder machen alles kaputt... :/


Frank-414: Der soll mal 3+ Monate aktiv im Forum sein. Dann kann man weiterguckn.


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. März 2011)

Irgendwie bin ich der einzige, der nicht weiß, um was für Bilder es geht. >_<

Ein paar Pics Richtung Emo habe ich zwar schon mal gesehen, aber das wirds wohl nicht sein?


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich der einzige, der nicht weiß, um was für Bilder es geht. >_<
> 
> Ein paar Pics Richtung Emo habe ich zwar schon mal gesehen, aber das wirds wohl nicht sein?



Ich will sie auch sehen, diese verdammten Bilder.


----------



## Firun (14. März 2011)

Ich verstoße nun gegen die Netiquette...

Sie hat für  Suicide Girls posiert.

Das sind halt Bilder die teilweise alles zeigen und mit alles meine ich alles.


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2011)

Theoretisch hätten wir jetzt also nur *Ogil *und meinen Vorschlag [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Kyragan.*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Sonst fällt keinem ein Kandidat ein? >[/font]


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. März 2011)

Mein Vorschlag steht weiterhin im 2ten Post, wurde bisher nur nicht kommentiert.


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag steht weiterhin im 2ten Post, wurde bisher nur nicht kommentiert.





Nicht uninteressant, aber ich hätte gern noch positive 1-2 (Beispiele) Argumente für seine Einsetzung. ^^
Er hatte im August letztes Jahr ne Schreibsperre - die Begründung ist nur absolut nicht aussagekräftig *g* "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]+1 Spam[/font]" .. aber alle so zurückverfolgbaren Beiträge seitdem sind durchaus neutral, nett, nicht ausfällig, aber vieles nur Gott & die Welt/Forenspiele.


Wenn bei Dracun nicht der Zeitfaktor wäre, würde ich ihn auch gern antesten.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn bei Dracun nicht der Zeitfaktor wäre, würde ich ihn auch gern antesten.



Ach hat er sich schon dazu geäußert ?


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach hat er sich schon dazu geäußert ?



Noch nicht - aber ich beobachte seine Aktivität. *g*


----------



## Firun (18. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Noch nicht - aber ich beobachte seine Aktivität. *g*



Na warum sprichst du ihn denn nicht einfach mal drauf an , mehr wie nein sagen "hab keine Zeit" kann er doch nicht , und alles andere wäre doch schon mal gut


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2011)

Hat sich eben eh erledigt:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182911-spass-zu-spaeter-stunde-bilder/page__pid__3040672__st__0&#entry3040672


----------



## Haxxler (19. März 2011)

Wieso erledigt? Er hat ja nur darauf hingewiesen und Recht hat er ja. Ich denke mal nicht, dass er buffed jetzt hasst oder sowas.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2011)

Natürlich ist das unangebracht, aber wers zur Selbstprofilierung öffentlich macht ist in den Moderatorenreihen unangebracht. Das ist ein Anzeichen für "Mein Account ist gehackt, Blizzard ist Schuld"-Poster.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von spectrumizer ?


----------



## Firun (24. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von spectrumizer ?



Ein Versuch Wert, ich mag sein Vorstrafen Register  

Mich wundert das ehrlich gesagt, ich habe mir seine Beiträge durch gelesen und danach seine ganzen Verwarnungen gesehen , zugegeben die sind schon alt aber irgendwie passen die gar nicht zu dem was ich da lese ... als ob er irgendwann ein andere Mensch geworden wäre XD


----------



## Carcharoth (24. März 2011)

Ob er seinen Account verkauft hat? *g*


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2011)

Eigentlich widerspricht er sämtlichen Regeln - er hatte sich vor länger Zeit sogar mal direkt als Mod beworben... *g*
Aber irgendwas sagt mir, dass sein Führungszeugnis sich gebessert hat.


----------



## Haxxler (24. März 2011)

Ich finde er sollte für uns Kuchen backen, auf dessen Grundlage wir dann entscheiden. Oder man versucht es einfach mal so...


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2011)

Ich habe Ogil und Spectrumizer jetzt angeschrieben. 
Am Samstag oder Montag hole ich die Kandidaten dann in die Mod-Reihen, dann verschwindet auch dieser Thread hier. *g*


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2011)

Es hat also begonnen. *dramatische Musik einspiel*


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2011)

Ogil hat abgesagt, habt absolut keine Zeit.
Spectrumizer ist dabei, aber erst ab Montag (ist das Wochenende nicht da).

Die Ausbeute war bisher nicht so prall *g*

Noch jemand Vorschläge?


----------

